# 30 SPOKE WHEELS?



## LADYPASSION (Jan 21, 2005)

JUST SEEN SOME OG 30 SPOKE WHEELS ON A 80-85 ELDOGG WANT TO KNOW ARE THEY AVAILABLE ON THE MARKET IF SO HOW MUCH.


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Keith got em, they run about $1200 I think, maybe more maybe less. The ones pictured run bout $3000


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

like 100 now hit me at 909-5388246, il look for photos


----------



## LADYPASSION (Jan 21, 2005)

KEITH WHAS UP? WAS DOING A COUPLE OF THINGS PAST SEVERAL DAYS SO I COULD'T HOLLA AT YOU ABOUT THOSE 30's . COULD YOU POST A PIC OF THOSE PIECES F/ME? ALSO NEED A PRICE F/SHIPPING TO 11216. WHAT OTHER RIMS WOULD YOU REC. F/ME? PLEASE POST PICS, THANKS


----------



## LADYPASSION (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 22 2005, 11:17 AM
> *like 100 now  hit me at 909-5388246, il look for photos
> [snapback]2632188[/snapback]​*


KEITH CAN YOU POST A PICK OF THA 30's I'M LOOKIN 4?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

how about some fwd 30's??? i seen em on that slim thug video with that same rivi i got and i want them fukers!!!!! lemme know


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 22 2005, 12:17 PM
> *like 100 now  hit me at 909-5388246, il look for photos
> [snapback]2632188[/snapback]​*


wussup keith

how much did u say a set for them 30 spokes was? 100 or a 1000? i know the 84's sell for alot but i dunno the price on them 30's

can u post some pics of the 30's?
thanks again


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 22 2005, 01:17 PM
> *like 100 now  hit me at 909-5388246, il look for photos
> [snapback]2632188[/snapback]​*


$100 Keith??!! Hook it up bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Them are the FWD 30s that were talkin bout. 2000 Swangers, heres some pics of 2000's


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

bump


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

where can i get them fwd ones and how much?????????


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

bump


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

id like to know ill have money within the next 2 weeks for them!!!!!! comeon guys im getting rid of my 17" 100spokes n vogues so i can get these grrrrrr hurryyyy


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

bump


----------



## Player (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah!!! those things are nice, i wanna know where to get them to


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

hey keith, 

we know u busy bro.....but could you show us some pics and prices of the 30's?

thanks


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

say i got real swanga's if you folks are really interested in them....down here in texas that 2000 swanger is a no...no...you get clowned for rolling fake shit...its just 3's & 4's cuz thats the way it goes...holla :scrutinize:


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

I GOT 3 SETS A SWANGERS IF ANY BODY NEEDS SOME 1sT SET GLASS LIKE U GONNA HIT DA SHOW 2ND SET GLASS LIKE U GONNA HIT DA KAPPA 3RD LIKE U GONNA HIT DAT 44 ACRE HOME IF YOUR SERIOUSLY INTERESTED HIT ME UP SETS STARTING AT $2800 + SHIP I MIGHT HAVE A BUMPER KIT WITH AN ELBOW IN IT


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

say fool thats way to much for 83's....i got real swangs for sale & im as legit as it goes...i have some 3's right now that im trying to get rid of....here is the last set i sold on fleabay last month for 2 grand...holla


----------

